# This trophy cat will not be released!!!



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

The kids got this for Lynn and I for Christmas it will not be released  ..Doc


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Pretty neat Doc!!! Never saw the cat before.


----------



## fish 4 bass (Apr 10, 2004)

Thats nice doc! Looks like you and lynn had a good christmas. have a happy new year to.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Wonder how the mailman gonna feel about sticking his hand into that.


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Is that a circle hook???? LOL
Nice Gift Tim.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Never seen a box like that before. Looks like a keeper Doc.


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Tim, do you have that cincinnati river level site i gave you awhile back, i cant find it now that i switched computers. I was looking for the one that just shows Cincy and the little bar graph on the left side. Thanks


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Here ya go Lee..........

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/er/iln/afos/CVGSTAGE.HTM

Doc


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

here ya go lee
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/er/iln/afos/CVGSTAGE.HTM


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Best looking mailbox ive ever seen!!! Only way it could be better is if it was a FLATHEAD...lol

Scott


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

lol doc looks like you were 1 min quicker than me...lol btw nice mailbox


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the link fellas. Tim, next time a big blue clamps down on your hand and rolls, don't come home and play mailbox baseball. LOL


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

That's GREAT !!!............ THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Doc

I lov it and I want one too!

 

<>< Baitkiller ><>


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, Doc if you put it up at yoru house, your braver than I. I can just see some punks commign by & destroying it!!


----------



## catfishkiller29 (Jan 2, 2005)

I like that one Doc its different then the one I seen in a magazine Its Better


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

That is one beautiful mailbox. I hope it doesn't get messed with. Its a shame that these days you even have to be concerned about such. But I would still mount it as securely as you can or someone else may catch it and consider it a keeper.  Good luck with it and I hope you get to enjoy it for a long time.


----------

